# Mr Darcy, just for you Kristi



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Mr Darcy just for you. x





































As a baby, around 9 weeks


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG he is STUNNING!! LOOK at that coat. And what a beautiful head.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Omg...I just love him. He totally has a head very similar to Asia's and I LOOOOOVE HIM! He had the long hair on his head as a baby too, like she has...and man, the fluffernutter that he was!

Thank you  I love trying to figure out what they will look like as adults LOL...of course it will be different, but it helps with the "antsy" of waiting for them to grow up lmao.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

My ideal chi body.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> OMG he is STUNNING!! LOOK at that coat. And what a beautiful head.


Thank you Tracy, I wish his ears were a bit bigger!


flippedstars said:


> Omg...I just love him. He totally has a head very similar to Asia's and I LOOOOOVE HIM! He had the long hair on his head as a baby too, like she has...and man, the fluffernutter that he was!
> 
> Thank you  I love trying to figure out what they will look like as adults LOL...of course it will be different, but it helps with the "antsy" of waiting for them to grow up lmao.


He had a flat head for ages, but thankfully its just kinda popped over the last couple of months. I couldnt wait for him to grow so I could see how he will turn out! Im so impatient!



Eclipsica said:


> My ideal chi body.


Thank You x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh gosh, he is SO gorgeous and perfect in every way. I love love love him!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

He's sooooooooooooooo GORGEOUS!!! Definitely has a great head. I think I may steal him. hehe


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Rach, Darcy is so handosme! Such a beautiful coat and I love his face..I know he makes his mom very, very proud..


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Simply perfect


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

What a little beauty!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

He is a stunner!
His coat is amazing!
Love him! x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Aboiut time you posted some pics MADAME,stunning Mr Darcy what more can you say


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

He's adorable!! Would that be considered a double long coat?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

ProudChiDad said:


> He's adorable!! Would that be considered a double long coat?


It would, yes.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

gorgeous :love7:


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

He s gorgeous. He has lost that baby look a bit. He has grown up faast !!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

He is so lovely Rache, and that coat! You must be very proud of him. Of course, your whole little pack is lovely.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I love him he is just stunning!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Cream Chi's said:


> Simply perfect


Thank you


AC/DC Fan said:


> What a little beauty!


Thankyou


michele said:


> Aboiut time you posted some pics MADAME,stunning Mr Darcy what more can you say


You should take some of your own advice Mrs!! We want more Lily and Dottie!! 


ProudChiDad said:


> He's adorable!! Would that be considered a double long coat?


Cant wait for his tail to get longer, hes got a great coat!


*Chloe* said:


> gorgeous :love7:


Thanks Chloe


rubia said:


> He s gorgeous. He has lost that baby look a bit. He has grown up faast !!


Hes grown up far to fast, I want them to stay babies for ever!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> He is so lovely Rache, and that coat! You must be very proud of him. Of course, your whole little pack is lovely.


Thank you, I love your little pack to x


freedomchis said:


> I love him he is just stunning!


And Im very jealous of yours!!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Rachel there is no need too be your little gang are all stunning i love everyone of them 
If i could i would take them all too live with me LOL!! But i think i am done now no more chihuahuas for me (except for having my own LOL)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

what a handsome boy


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

He is a real beauty, all of your gang our real cuties


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

They are SO beautiful. Makes me want a LC chi!!


----------

